# New boy -- need name suggestions!



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He is a 2-year-old pastelface pied. Currently named "Lemon" but I'm thinking I would like to change it.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Soleil


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Choosing names is difficult. He looks very distinguished though and very beautiful.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Is this the same Pastelface from the ad? He is adorable!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

He is so gorgeous
Are you still getting Astrid to?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

MeanneyFids said:


> Soleil


I like it! Definitely one that crossed my mind... I was also thinking of Apollo (since he's the sun god).



TexTiel said:


> Choosing names is difficult. He looks very distinguished though and very beautiful.


He looks distinguished but acts quite silly. 



Renae said:


> Is this the same Pastelface from the ad? He is adorable!


Indeed it is! I couldn't stop thinking about him and I knew I would probably regret it if I didn't adopt him.



urbandecayno5 said:


> He is so gorgeous
> Are you still getting Astrid to?


Yes! She arrives in 5 days. I can't wait!
Can't believe I will have SIX TIELS...I'm crazy! But hey, at least they each have a nice selection of potential friends/mates to choose from.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Rigby
I've always loved the name Rigby


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Rigby is a cute name!
My boyfriend has just decreed that his name shall be "Solaire" though, after a character in his favorite video game. I haven't let him name any of the birds so far so I might as well give in. He can be Sol for short.


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

I LOVE his coloring! I'm so glad he found a good home.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I love the name Solaire glad he's in a good loving home,can't wait until you get Astrid in five days look forward seeing pictures.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's a short video of him singing shortly after he came home last night. Moon was pretty friendly and greeted him/hung out with him for a while.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_f1cPmWwcQ&feature=youtu.be

And, him and my boyfriend "talking" to each other while he perches on my hand. He's so silly!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhtnZ8Nw2ic&feature=youtu.be


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

That is one of the most beautiful tiels I've seen! For some reason the name "Lenny" came to me... I like it! If I ever get another male thats what I'll name him... unless my son comes up with another interesting name...lol


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I, too, think that is one of the most attractive cockatiel colors I've ever seen. I can certainly see why you wanted to add him to your flock. I love the name Solaire.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

He's beautiful!

Also, i'm sure every time i come on here your flock is multiplying lol! They're all gorgeous.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*new boy*

What a beautiful bird! What color mutation is he called?
ied:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Janalee said:


> What a beautiful bird! What color mutation is he called?
> ied:


He is a pastel face and also pied. 



Loopy Lou said:


> He's beautiful!
> 
> Also, i'm sure every time i come on here your flock is multiplying lol! They're all gorgeous.


Um yeah, lol. My flock doubled in like a month! But I am absolutely at my tiel limit now. I just don't have the space, time or sanity left for more. So no more multiplying. 



garynmonica said:


> That is one of the most beautiful tiels I've seen! For some reason the name "Lenny" came to me... I like it! If I ever get another male thats what I'll name him... unless my son comes up with another interesting name...lol


Lenny is a cool name.  You should definitely use it for your next bird!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

He is soo cute!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

He's BEAUTIFUL! I like the name too. 
I watched the vids! Lol, that was adorable!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! He is too cute  I just love that second video of him making little chirps and yawning


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG! I think I'm in love...your birdie is sooooooooo CUTE!! 

Ok Mezza...settle down cos Skiddles will get jealous!


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

wow, that is one pretty bird!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

His personality totally matches his looks too! I feel so lucky to have found him. He loves scritches, singing to people and imitating whistles. He is very easygoing and mellow. He has stolen my heart already.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He is beautiful!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

He is beautiful! Funny...I am actually picking up a 3 yr old male PF heavy pied next Saturday! We'll have to compare pics/stories! I need a name for my guy too...


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow. He's stunning. Really, he's absolutely gorgeous. I'm a bit late to the party, but congrats on your new birds! Give them some scritches for me and a hello from Rocko


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

SunnyNShandy said:


> He is beautiful! Funny...I am actually picking up a 3 yr old male PF heavy pied next Saturday! We'll have to compare pics/stories! I need a name for my guy too...


How exciting! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Woah, he is quite unique! Gorgeous!


----------



## SarahBri (Dec 1, 2011)

WOW! He is such a gorgeous bird  !


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Solaire is beautiful!Congratulations in giving him a forever - loving home . X x


----------

